# wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....



## jup (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo
ich habe heute meine ersten pflanzen bekommen
wie pflnze ich Nadelsimse und __ quellmoos
ich habe folie im teich 
ich habe die nadelsimse in töpfen gepackt mit einem gemisch
von maurerkies und lehm
quellmoos habe ich zwischen steinen gepackt damit es halt bekommt
weiss nur nicht ob das so in ordnung ist


----------



## Eugen (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo Jup,

Nadelsimse in Töpfen ist für mich "no-go"
Das schöne an ihr ist ja, dass sie einen Unterwasserrasen bilden soll.
Ich würde sie in ein Sand/Kiesgemisch pflanzen. Ohne Topf,damit sie sich auch schön ausbreiten kann.
__ Quellmoos braucht sauberes,kaltes, möglichst fliessendes Wasser.
Angeblich soll man es auch bis 20° im stehenden Gewässer kultivieren können.
Hat bei mir nicht geklappt  
Aber zum Fiebersenken gibt es ja noch was anderes.


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo,

wie Eugen schon sagt - Nadelsimse im Topf - nee, geht gar nicht. 

Ich habe sie direkt auf dem Boden, der der Einfachheit halber als Substrat Spielsand genommen, und was soll ich sagen - sie breitet sich munter aus und ist Lieblingsaufenthaltsort der kleinen Fischis.....


----------



## Alex45525 (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Toll,

das hatte ich auch vor!

(Sand auf dem Boden und Nadelsimse 'rein)


----------



## jup (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jup,
> 
> 
> Ich würde sie in ein Sand/Kiesgemisch pflanzen. Ohne Topf,damit sie sich auch schön ausbreiten kann.


das heisst, ich müsste auf der folie sand mit kies kippen.habt ihr da eine bestimmte mischung oder reicht der sand zum betonieren, das ist ja schon eine fertige mischung mit kies und sand.
oder habt ihr einen anderen tip. 
wenn zu wenig sand, verläuft er
erst mal danke für euren rat


----------



## Eugen (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

hallo Jup

Wenn dein "Betoniersand" eine Mischung aus Sand und Kies ist,
dann wirst du wohl ein Sand/Kiesgemisch haben.  

Also vorsichtig rein damit und die Simse eingepflanzt.


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Jup
> 
> Wenn dein "Betoniersand" eine Mischung aus Sand und Kies ist,
> dann wirst du wohl ein Sand/Kiesgemisch haben.
> ...



Ja, genau! Aber den Zement lass mal weg.


----------



## jup (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

danke euch  
dann werde ich mal den betonmischer bestellen  

und wie wird __ kalmus gepflanzt
den hab ich auch in töpfen  

es soll ja keine dumme fragen geben, nur .......
bin halt ein neuling :dumm  und möchte nichts verkehrt machen


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Na, da mach Dir keine Sorgen, er kommt schon rausgekrabbelt... 

Du sprichst immer von Töpfen? Welche Art von Töpfen? Oder meinst Du Pflanzkörbe?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte auch Nadelsimse haben aber bei uns bekomme ich die nicht.

Hat einer einen Rat wo ich die her bekomme ich habe letztes Jahr schon alle Läden bei uns abgeklappert, oder hat einer von Euch welche zu viel?

VG   Volker


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo

schon mal durch die Fachbeiträge geschaut ?  

Den z.B.

oder den 

vielleicht den  


mfG


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo Volker,

versuchs doch mal bei Werner. 

Und da sich so die Versandkosten nicht lohnen, einfach noch ein paar andere, nette Sachen dazu aussuchen. So mach ich das jedenfalls. 
Ich hab gerade ne Bestellung __ Lotos und Nymphaea tetragona laufen. 

Naturagart hat sie auch im Sortiment - falls Du dort also eh was bestellen willst, dann passt sie sicher auch noch mit ins Päckchen.


----------



## Eugen (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo Volker,

du kennst doch sicher eine gute Adresse.  

Warum denn nicht von dort  

(Nix für ungut, manchmal juckts mir in den Fingern und dann muß es raus.  )

Richtig gute Händler haben die im Angebot, auch wenn sie jetzt bei diesen Temperaturen noch nicht liefern.


----------



## jup (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Du sprichst immer von Töpfen? Welche Art von Töpfen?



es sind plastik blumentöpfe
werde mir erst am wochende pflanzkörbe holen
sind blumentöpfe nicht ok?


----------



## jup (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> schon mal durch die Fachbeiträge geschaut ?


das hab ich
aber es sind halt fachbeiträge
und ich bin halt laie
und mir geht es mit sicherheit genauso wie vielen anderen neulingen
*unsiche*r
und die antworten die ich jetzt bekommen habe sind für mich viel besser als jeder fachbeitrag


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				jup schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> 
> und die antworten die ich jetzt bekommen habe sind für mich viel besser als jeder fachbeitrag



Hallo

diese Logik entzieht sich mir ..leider  

erfahrene User , 
die die richtig erfolgreich "in Teich" machen 
haben sich die Mühe gemacht ,
Fakten , sachlich richtig ,
ohne kommerzielle Ziele 
für Anfänger zusammen zu stellen .

auch um immer wieder kehrende Anfragen erschöpfend zu beantworten  

deshalb verweisen wir gern auch darauf   

mit freundlichem Gruss


----------



## jup (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> diese Logik entzieht sich mir ..leider
> 
> ...



all das was du da schreibst ist richtig
ich finde dieses forum auch sehr gut
das gegenteil würde ich auch nie behaupten
weil ich schon sehr gute berichte hier gelesen habe
aber theorie und praxis sind unterschiede
deswegen habe ich auch gefragt
jeder neuling tut sich halt schwer
deswegen bin ich hier
und sage danke für die guten tips
jeder ist mal klein angefangen
keiner ist perfekt


----------



## Silke (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo,
ist ja auch i.O., wenn du fragst.
Doch die Fachbeiträge sind wirklich so geschrieben, das sie auch jeder Laie versteht. Sie heißen halt so, weil sie sich mit einem bestimmten Thema = Fach beschäftigen und nicht alles bunt durcheinandergewürfelt ist. Ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen, diese als erstes zu lesen, denn danach erübrigen sich bestimmt viele Fragen, die wir sonst ja zig mal inner Woche beantworten müssten. Die "Suche" ist auch oft sehr hilfreich.


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				jup schrieb:
			
		

> .................
> 
> aber theorie und praxis sind unterschiede
> deswegen habe ich auch gefragt
> ...





hallo

nochmal und durchaus freundlich

was da geschrieben steht 
ist alles 

PRAXIS !

auch klein anfangen ist o.k.  

nur ..


..um nicht in den Verdacht zu geraten ein Noob zu sein ,
gehört eben auch (wie in jedem Forum) selbst auch die gebotenen Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen.  

__________________________

zeig doch mal Deinen Teich !

dass man sich eine Vorstellung machen kann   

mit Bildern lockt man auch die guten Geister zur Hilfe heraus ..... 


mfG


----------



## Trautchen (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo jup, ich bin auch absoluter Neuling. Ich kann Dir die Fachbeiträge wirklich nur empfehlen. Die sind besser als jedes Buch, ehrlich! Vor allem, weil das alles Erfahrungen sind, die solche teichschlauen Leute wie Karsten und Co. aufgeschrieben haben. Auch schlechte, die wir Anfänger dann nicht mehr machen müssen. Ist doch toll! Sowas findest man in keinem Buch und ich habe hiervon schon einige "inhaliert". Aber wie Du schon sagst gibt es wirklich Unterschiede zwischen Theorie und Praxis und ich persönlich vertraue (nach dem Durchstöbern der Beiträge) doch dann lieber eher auf die Praxis.


----------



## jup (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Ich finde es toll das meine frage solch eine resonance hat
ich lese diese fachbeiträge
und die sind auch sehr hilfreich
und wirklich sehr gut geschrieben
echt klasse,
aber eine gewisse unsicherheit ist immer da
ich werde heute mal ein bild von meinem teich machen
wenn es meine zeit zulässt
bin immer nur zeitweise am pc
da ich einen haufen welpen habe
die brauchen nun mal zeit und sehr viel aufwändung
lieben gruß jup


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

die wollen wir auch sehen !


----------



## jup (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> die wollen wir auch sehen !
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 23809


ok  
hier der link
http://www.boxer-laehdenerholtort.de/


----------



## jup (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

so
hier 3 bilder von meinem teich
ist noch ein bischen arbeit wie ihr seht














da hab ich noch eine frage
ich habe gestern groben sand mit kies bekommen
ich gebe ihn nur eimer weise und gewässert im teich
sonst verläuft er mir zu sehr
jetzt habe ich festgestellt, das leichte ölflecken sich an der wasseroberfläche bilden
man hat mir gesagt, das wäre möglich da der kies mit maschiene aufgeladen bzw. transportiert werde und  somit auch benzin oder  öl verloren geht.
was ist zu tun?
schadet es dem teich?
lieben gruß jup


----------



## karsten. (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*



			
				jup schrieb:
			
		

> ...............
> jetzt habe ich festgestellt, das leichte ölflecken sich an der wasseroberfläche bilden
> man hat mir gesagt, das wäre möglich da der kies mit maschiene aufgeladen bzw. transportiert werde und  somit auch benzin oder  öl verloren geht.
> was ist zu tun?
> ...




na gut ist es nicht 
aber auch nicht soo gefährlich 

wenn Du die Stelle deffinieren kannst leg eine Zeitung drauf

damit kannst Du das Öl binden und entsorgen


andererseits Baugeräte sollten in Mitteleuropa 
weder Öl 
noch Kaftstoff 
noch Hydrauliköl verlieren  

mfG


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Hallo,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> andererseits Baugeräte sollten in Mitteleuropa
> weder Öl
> noch Kaftstoff
> noch Hydrauliköl verlieren



dazu möchte ich gerne etwas schreiben, jedoch ich verkneife es mir lieber...


----------



## Redlisch (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie pflanze ich nadelsimse.....*

Finde ich auch schon sehr ungewöhlich ...

Die Ölaugen bekommst du am besten mit Küchenpapier aus dem Teich, einfach über die Öberfläche ziehen.

Axel


----------



## SevenUp (26. Juni 2016)

Ich mag mich mal kurz an den Fred über die Nadelsimse anhängen... 

... nachdem ich auch voller Enthusiasmus die Simse, wie alle anderen Pflanzen im Teich in Körbe gepackt habe, hatte ich ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, als ich las, das dies ein absolutes No Go sei,... zumal die Argumentation, das sie ja einen Rasen bilden soll.., ziemlich schlüssig ist... 

Aber,... mein Teich ist substratfrei und soll es auch bleiben, dafür gibt es zum Ausgleich einen Ufergraben... 

... um der Nadelsimse dennoch ein nettes Zuhause bieten zu können, habe ich daran gedacht, zum Beispiel einen rechteckigen Mörtelkübel auf 10 cm Höhe zu kürzen, mit fünf bis sieben Zentimeter ungewaschenem Sand aufzufüllen und den Rest mit sauberem Quarzkies aufzufüllen... und die Simse dort einziehen zu lassen... 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich nix, denn das



SevenUp schrieb:


> Aber,... mein Teich ist substratfrei und soll es auch bleiben



ist m.E. ein Eigentor. Auf einem anständigen Substrat (in meinen Augen ist das z.B. Sand, keine Kiesesteine) siedeln jede Menge hilfreicher Bakterien, die der Wasserqualität zuträglich sind. 

Ansonsten mag es allerdings der Nadelsimse hilfreich sein, solange sie von nichts anderem überwuchert wird.


----------



## SevenUp (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Christine, 
Erst einmal Danke für die durchaus direkte Antwort, über die ich auch ein wenig schmunzeln musste. 
Auf die eigentliche Frage, die das "Wohlergehen" der Simse betraf, gab's ja eine positive Antwort.. 

Über die grundsätzliche Frage, ob ein Teich ein "angemessenes" Substrat haben sollte, welche Vor - und Nachteile dies mit sich bringen könnte,.. könnte man sicherlich eine ganze Weile philosophieren, war aber zumindest in dem Fred nicht mein Thema... 

Dennoch, kurz zur Erklärung... 
Ich hab den Teich nach der Naturagart Philosophie "Teich nährstoffarm - Ufergraben nährstoffreich" gebaut, voll vermörtelt, einen Bodenablauf und nen Skimmer verbaut. 

Das ist im wesentlichen der Grund dafür, auf Substrat im Teich zu verzichten. 
Mittelfristiges Ziel ist dennoch, den Teich nach einer Einlauf Phase so üppig mit Pflanzen zu versehen, das nach und nach die Technik immer weniger zum Einsatz kommen muss. 

Ob das Konzept sich letztendlich bewährt, werde ich in den nächsten ein-zwei Jahren bewerten können, erstmal bin ich aber zuversichtlich.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juni 2016)

SevenUp schrieb:


> ... um der Nadelsimse dennoch ein nettes Zuhause bieten zu können, habe ich daran gedacht, zum Beispiel einen rechteckigen Mörtelkübel auf 10 cm Höhe zu kürzen, mit fünf bis sieben Zentimeter ungewaschenem Sand aufzufüllen und den Rest mit sauberem Quarzkies aufzufüllen... und die Simse dort einziehen zu lassen...
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


 Könnte Funktionieren nur ist die Nadelsimse eine sogenante "Lichtpflanze" die benötigt viel Licht. Bei mir wächst di nur im Flachwasser wo die Spitzen raus schauen können......leider ist der Bereich auch schnell mit Algen zu.


----------



## SevenUp (28. Juni 2016)

Danke


----------

